
Griffin: Guarding Control Flows Using Intel Processor Trace [pdf] - 68c12c16
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/wp-content/uploads/2017/01/griffin-asplos17.pdf
======
nickpsecurity
Long ago, inspired by DiamondTek LAN, I designed a scheme similar where I'd
have a secure coprocessor on memory or PCI bus doing the same thing. Other
than control flow, it would also be able go reset a host, do trusted boot,
network offload (esp firewall and authentication), and rate limiting. Boeing
implemented a very similar scheme in PCI cards as part of their OASIS proposal
for high-assurance pub-sub. So, it's doable.

Interesting to see CFI crowd working on it.

